# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Acuícolas  EXPORTADORES DE PESCADO MARINO PARA BELGICA

## Serge

Para una importadora belga necesitamos oferta en pescado y marisco congelado, enlatado y ahumado. Solo exportadores establecidos y con certifaciones al dia. Enviar ofertas para 20' CIF Zeebrugge Belgica. 
Si hay ofertantes sin capacidad de enviar un contenedor completo (FCL), podemos evaluar un envio mixto.  
Asimismo exportadores con experiencia en envio de pescado fresco via areo, porfavor enviar especificaciones de su producto y CIF Zaventem Brusselas Belgica. 
Att. 
Serge Michel Volders
Sales & Promotion sales@elefante-verde.comTemas similares: OFERTA EXPORTABLE BELGICA Y EUROPA Artículo: Promperú promoverá oferta exportable peruana de pesca y acuicultura en Bélgica Concentrado de proteína de cebada podría reemplazar la harina de pescado en el pienso comercial para los peces Minam aprueba límites máximos permisibles para emisiones de industrias de harina y aceite de pescado Ucayali destina S/. 400 mil para reactivación de piscigranjas y producción de pescado

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Para una importadora belga necesitamos oferta en pescado y marisco congelado, enlatado y ahumado. Solo exportadores establecidos y con certifaciones al dia. Enviar ofertas para 20' CIF Zeebrugge Belgica. 
> Si hay ofertantes sin capacidad de enviar un contenedor completo (FCL), podemos evaluar un envio mixto.  
> Asimismo exportadores con experiencia en envio de pescado fresco via areo, porfavor enviar especificaciones de su producto y CIF Zaventem Brusselas Belgica. 
> Att. 
> Serge Michel Volders
> Sales & Promotion sales@elefante-verde.com

 Estimado Serge: 
Me están ofreciendo y me están solicitando pescados y mariscos, así que aprovecho en preguntarte qué tipo de productos marinos o acuícolas estás buscando específicamente, para ver si te puedo armar una cotización con las empresas que contacte, o con las que ya tengo contacto. 
Más especificaciones podrían ser útiles para ver si te podemos ayudar. 
Saludos

----------

